# Project woodshed



## blis (Mar 24, 2007)

allrighty, talked about this on some topic on chainsaw forum, but now that i have actually began building it with my dad i decided to drop some pics for you ppl to wonder at :greenchainsaw: 


Overview







First steps, the floor and first set of logs 






Close-up of floor, made from logs sawed to 44mm






Close-up of how the corner is done







Todays fruits of labor 






enjoy :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## SWE#Kipp (Mar 24, 2007)

Nice pics keep them coming 
and some info about the work progress !!


----------



## blis (Mar 24, 2007)

SWE#Kipp said:


> Nice pics keep them coming
> and some info about the work progress !!



Hopefully we will continue tomorrow and i quess i could grab some pics of the actual making of corners if i remember...


----------



## blis (Mar 25, 2007)

Some pics from today... the weather was nice, around +13c and warm breeze from south...



Me and dad lifting log






And here am i, staring at log and wondering what the heck im doing (j/k )






Here you can see how the log is carved to fit on the bottom log, Carving axe with short handle is best for that job unless you have really big wood, then chainsaw is best option...






And heres some boards (~10" pine and spruce) for the roof of shed...











Will be continued next saturday i quess...

ps. Feel free to comment or ask if something is bothering you 
pps. fixed the second board pic, no more duplicates


----------



## ktm250rider (Mar 25, 2007)

Where, how did you get your floor boards? Im looking for some rough cut boards at least 2 maybe 2.5 inches thick for my tractor bridge. I suppose i should get to some lumber yards and get the thing decked so I can start collecting wood.


----------



## blis (Mar 25, 2007)

ktm250rider said:


> Where, how did you get your floor boards? Im looking for some rough cut boards at least 2 maybe 2.5 inches thick for my tractor bridge. I suppose i should get to some lumber yards and get the thing decked so I can start collecting wood.



Our local sawyer sawed em from logs we falled last winter with huge circle saw (the blade is 90cm across), took about 1.5 hour and we had something like 50 logs...

the boards were sawed to 1 inch and those thick floor boards were sawed to 44mm...


----------



## blis (Apr 1, 2007)

One pic from today, me and my dad carving logs... today we reached ~145cm wall height, next time we'll probaply hit the 2m mark and finish it...


----------



## Leebo (Apr 1, 2007)

Great pictures and a good looking project. Around here, you would have had to draw up plans, have an engineer review and stamp them, submit for a building permit, probably have a surveyer submit a survey and stake the site, have a footer inspection, a foundation inspection, a framing inspection (What...no grading stamps on those logs...we better have a structural engineer sign off on those before you can continue), & a final inspection. You would have probably had to beef up the floor joists to a trus-joist system or use a steel I-beam in the center. Be thankful for where you live.


----------



## blis (Apr 1, 2007)

Leebo said:


> Great pictures and a good looking project. Around here, you would have had to draw up plans, have an engineer review and stamp them, submit for a building permit, probably have a surveyer submit a survey and stake the site, have a footer inspection, a foundation inspection, a framing inspection (What...no grading stamps on those logs...we better have a structural engineer sign off on those before you can continue), & a final inspection. You would have probably had to beef up the floor joists to a trus-joist system or use a steel I-beam in the center. Be thankful for where you live.



the trick over here is that barn can be moved, therefore it isnt "building" and doesnt need any papers for it :greenchainsaw:


----------



## blis (Apr 7, 2007)

Allrighty, today we managed to hit the final wall height (~2m from floor) and we sawed the corners to final lenght, tomorrow we will go and nail the cross ties to walls. Then it will be filled with firewood and well do roof after that...

Final wall height





353G with 13" bar, 8 tooth sprocket and not-so-sharp chain





and another one





enojy...


----------



## yooperman (Apr 8, 2007)

I see why so many Finlanders settled in this area (Michigans U.P.) That scenery in your pics looks identical to the U.P. You could have said you were in Bruce Crossing and I'd have believed you. Nice job on the shed also! Bill in the U.P.


----------



## jefeVTtreeman (Apr 8, 2007)

great job, looks cold. keep the updates coming!!! with building in the winter do you get a lot of setteling problems in the spring just using blocks?


----------



## stonykill (Apr 8, 2007)

nice pics. Am I the only one that hasn't seen an opening to get the wood in? I have to assume its always on the far side, but I would like to see pics of that as well. Nice job


----------



## blis (Apr 9, 2007)

jefeVTtreeman said:


> great job, looks cold. keep the updates coming!!! with building in the winter do you get a lot of setteling problems in the spring just using blocks?



Not really, the ground wasnt that frozen when we placed the blocks on ground so it shouldnt be much of a problemm...



stonykill said:


> nice pics. Am I the only one that hasn't seen an opening to get the wood in? I have to assume its always on the far side, but I would like to see pics of that as well. Nice job



Darn it, you got me on that one :jester: 
to tell the truth, we intentionally left out the door hole to prevent wood thieves (j/k)... We left it without doorhole becouse it was faster to build it without doorhole and we were in a bit of hurry...

couldnt get any pics yesterday 'cos i ran out of battery, but toady il be sure to grab some...


----------



## SWE#Kipp (Apr 9, 2007)

Looks good Blis, and as the other said keep the pics coming


----------



## blis (Apr 9, 2007)

allrighty, shed is finished and full of wood (around 25m^3) 

My dad feeding the wood chomping beast aka processor 





And then, pic of firewood goodiness (notice the stacked planks behind the shed)






And overwiev of yard 






Now, in 2 weeks or so we'll throw roof to shed and il take some more pics then....


----------



## daemon2525 (Apr 9, 2007)

*??*

Am I the only one that does not understand?

How do you get the wood out of the thing to use?


----------



## blis (Apr 9, 2007)

daemon2525 said:


> Am I the only one that does not understand?
> 
> How do you get the wood out of the thing to use?



When the day comes we need wood we'll just saw a door hole to front wall and slap a door on it, simple as that... opcorn:


----------



## mryb (Apr 9, 2007)

Kinda like a corn crib...Rick


----------



## RIX (Apr 9, 2007)

Nice looking shed. I assume that once you cut the door out you need to build some type of frame for the door to finish it all off?


----------



## blis (Apr 10, 2007)

RIX said:


> Nice looking shed. I assume that once you cut the door out you need to build some type of frame for the door to finish it all off?



yup, youre right, msot likely we'll do it traditional way and cut slot in the end of logs that end up getting cut and embed a plank there, thats how its normally done...


----------



## RIX (Apr 10, 2007)

Very nice. I like the look of it. Post some pics when ever you cut the door.


----------



## blis (Apr 22, 2007)

Allrighty, made the roof "ready" its only missing the roof planks now, which we will add in the fall...


----------



## SWE#Kipp (Apr 22, 2007)

Looks good Blis, I might try something like that one day !!!!


----------



## blis (May 6, 2007)

Yesterday we begun another woodshed since we had some trees and planks left and were gonna start building house near the shed on next spring...

So, heres some pics...

ps. how to get pics to show on post???


----------



## SWE#Kipp (May 6, 2007)

you got a button looking like mountain and a sun, yellow background !
it's for inserting pics, i think you can figure the rest out as you go ahead 
Or just ask more about it !!!


----------



## blis (May 6, 2007)

Me and dad debarking the log





Me and dad carrying log 






And this is how we left it on saturday...


----------



## blis (May 20, 2007)

allrighty, we spent this weekend working on second woodshed and here's the results, hope you like the pics and feel free to comment :greenchainsaw: 

not yet finished





One way to make doorhole





another way (this is from old shed made in 80's by my dad, its next to new one)





finished (well, its missing roof but it will be done later)





our signatures and year its finished, traditionally marked on one of logs... Thumbrule is that you make it well enough that you dare to put your signature on it...





more to come....


----------



## blis (May 20, 2007)

The old shed made by my dad...





And some wildlife too, there were three of them sitting next to road but didnt have gun :angry2: 





Thats all for today...


----------



## chainsawjunky (May 20, 2007)

Nice shed. I'd like to learn to build with logs and mill lumber. I would like to build my mom a house when she retires for all that she's done for me. Evan


----------



## blis (May 21, 2007)

chainsawjunky said:


> Nice shed. I'd like to learn to build with logs and mill lumber. I would like to build my mom a house when she retires for all that she's done for me. Evan



building log houses aint that hard long as you have tools and someone to teach you....


----------

